# Heads up,,, secret reaper 2014 is on it's way



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh yay! I'm ready!!!!!!!! I love your ideas about helping out. I think they're great ideas.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Reaper Reaper Reaper Reaper Reaper!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

REAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

like i said, all know what to say to make me pop my head out of the pool!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wichy, you must be waterlogged from being in that pool so much! Haven't seen you around forever. How's that puppy?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay, yay, YAY!!! Will we be stalking and camping in bethene's bushes again this year? Will there be drinks? Snacks? Ninja gerbils, feather boas and flying monkeys with glitter bombs???  Oh, the excitement!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Wichy, you must be waterlogged from being in that pool so much! Haven't seen you around forever. How's that puppy?


shes getting HUGE okay, well not huge huge lol. shes prob 25 pounds now? bigger than renji (well, thats not saying a whole lot lol) goes to be spayed at the end of the month! pics and more pics: https://www.facebook.com/writerdebbie/media_set?set=a.10203780624458330.1073741860.1300663650&type=3

ive actually only been in the pool once in the past week - just been one of those weeks with tons of work and errands and stuff (have to remember i cant swear here..... grrrrr LOLOLOLOL) 

besides, im sure my skin appreciates the break. My son cracked his head open on the side of the pool the other day. man head wounds bleed a lot (hes fine) LOLOLOLOL glad a little blood doesnt bother me  he hasnt been in the pool since, but im sure that will change in a day or so. i think it freaked out all his friends cause they havent been over asking to get in it since it happened a few days ago LOLOL


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Whooo! This year I gotta make my prop a little stronger, and pack it better. (Sorry Sublime!) Thanks for the work ahead of time Bethene! I've already set up a tent and chair in Bethene's bushes. Let the festivities begin!


----------



## Passi (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd really like to join in and I've thought about for the last year I've been on this forum. I just look through all the photos at what people have made and I realize that whoever my victim would be, would be seriously disappointed. I have amazing ideas, just not enough creativity to be able to convey them properly. That's mostly why I haven't joined yet.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Passi said:


> I'd really like to join in and I've thought about for the last year I've been on this forum. I just look through all the photos at what people have made and I realize that whoever my victim would be, would be seriously disappointed. I have amazing ideas, just not enough creativity to be able to convey them properly. That's mostly why I haven't joined yet.


Well, if you aren't good at crafting/building, you can always just buy either new or gently used items! (...though I'm sure your victim would love anything you made for them as long as it was something from their likes list and made just for them!) I have done two SRs so far, and both of my Reapers sent me boxes of entirely purchased items...items they picked out just for me, knowing I'd like them...and I did! You can also do both bought and made items together. The items don't have to all be homemade! Just join and see who you get as a Victim and go from there! bethene can help to pick you a Victim that has a likes list that maybe has something you are good at doing, if you really want to hand make something...just ask her come sign up time in a PM.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i usually do a little of both. I can't make anything really cool or fancy, and i cant afford to buy anything awesome, so a little of both has worked for me in all the years ive been doing it


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

and... commencing working on my official likes and dislikes list LOLOLOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Passi said:


> I'd really like to join in and I've thought about for the last year I've been on this forum. I just look through all the photos at what people have made and I realize that whoever my victim would be, would be seriously disappointed. I have amazing ideas, just not enough creativity to be able to convey them properly. That's mostly why I haven't joined yet.


aww join in like witchkity said between bethene and any of us you can pm for ideas for your victim too


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wichy, I'm glad your son wasn't seriously hurt. Head wounds can be scary. Pita, looks so cute. The photo with the yarn is adorable.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I will not be joining in this year due to Hubby and I are taking Spookyone and the three monsters to King's Island's Halloween Haunt for two day weekend. Plus going to Newport Aquarium at the same time. So all this... will cost $$$$$$$$$. Spookyone has never been to King's Island and the haunt so this will be her only chance plus, not only that, we will be celebrating my hubby and my nephew's birthday there as well.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Yippee! I'm always in!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Wichy, I'm glad your son wasn't seriously hurt. Head wounds can be scary. Pita, looks so cute. The photo with the yarn is adorable.


yeah hes fine. whiny, but fine LOL pita lives up to her name, she is most certainly a PAIN IN THE A**! lololol unmannered, heathen dog! LOLOL


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Passi said:


> I'd really like to join in and I've thought about for the last year I've been on this forum. I just look through all the photos at what people have made and I realize that whoever my victim would be, would be seriously disappointed. I have amazing ideas, just not enough creativity to be able to convey them properly. That's mostly why I haven't joined yet.



Well if you feel that's not necessarily where your strengths are centered, an idea might be to send out raw materials so that they can turn them into something. Like old goodwill bottles or statues or things that would relate to their theme. Or maybe even provide a "haunt kit" with paints or tools or something of that nature that they could use in their building if that's what they're doing. 

Just a thought. 

I'm really excited about this because it'll be my first one!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Exactly, Kenneth!!! Glad you will be able to join this year!!


----------



## DeadMonique (Feb 21, 2013)

So excited! I'm absolutely sick of Summer here in Kansas, I'm ready for some fall reinforcement


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DeadMonique said:


> So excited! I'm absolutely sick of Summer here in Kansas, I'm ready for some fall reinforcement


Totally agreed!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

bethene said:


> Exactly, Kenneth!!! Glad you will be able to join this year!!


Thanks! I'm SUPER excited for it. I just love that we have a community here that makes it possible for you guys to run such things. I think it's bloody brilliant and i'm excited to start stalking a victim. >


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victim, victim, victim...............


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Started on my likes and dislikes list trying to make it big with lots of information to make it easy on reaper


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok so I may have started something tonight that will hopefully be ok for my victim. 
My projects have to be split with my other project----our new dog. We adopted a dog last summer from the Humane Society after having to put our 2 very large old dogs to sleep. My husband picked out a miniature pinscher/yorkie who immediately bonded to me. A few days ago he went back and found a chihuahua. Wanna guess who he's bonded to? LOL

This pix totally reminds me of what happens to a Gremlin when it gets wet!! LOL


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Hope to be able to join in this year. Wasn't able to last year. 

Bethene you could always just let people set their own prices since that is what it seems like most people do. Some people cant spend as much as others and setting a price, as you said, you just turn more people away. Just a thought.

Also, those of us who are on the pay if forward surprise list, couldn't we just repost our likes and dislikes from there?


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Yasss! Bring it on bethene!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> Ok so I may have started something tonight that will hopefully be ok for my victim.
> My projects have to be split with my other project----our new dog. We adopted a dog last summer from the Humane Society after having to put our 2 very large old dogs to sleep. My husband picked out a miniature pinscher/yorkie who immediately bonded to me. A few days ago he went back and found a chihuahua. Wanna guess who he's bonded to? LOL
> 
> This pix totally reminds me of what happens to a Gremlin when it gets wet!! LOL
> View attachment 202453


Kloey, I'll love whatever you make me. LOL
the grimlins are adorable.

HI HO.....HI HO. It's off to work I go!
Later peeps


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

yes, i am formulating ideas. 

victim victim victim victim


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Kloey, love the dogs. Texaslucky had a Mini Pin and he was precious. We lost him a few months ago. He stayed with us when she moved because he was old and she was afraid he would not do good with Richy's young pups.


VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!

I can't wait.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Passi said:


> I'd really like to join in and I've thought about for the last year I've been on this forum. I just look through all the photos at what people have made and I realize that whoever my victim would be, would be seriously disappointed. I have amazing ideas, just not enough creativity to be able to convey them properly. That's mostly why I haven't joined yet.


I don't mean to sound impolite but are you crazy???.....I remember you posting some amazing skulls that you reproduced from a skull you purchased from Audreys.....I for one would LOVE to get one so I could make it a center piece in my witches display.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG! I'm as excited as a wiener dog peeing at the door step 'cause it's people just got home from work.

Yep - that's the image I was trying to convey. LOL

The mere mention of the words Secret Reaper pulled me right in!

So, I'm in. Can't wait.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm In!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## frostytots (Jul 3, 2014)

I am so unbelievably, pee-inducing excited over this.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyy I so cant wait


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Si- cotic, I have always had a minimum of twenty dollars. I thought briefly of raising it. But a lot of people have things that are home made, or from thrift stores, so actually don't spend the money officially, but the gifts are so great that they are worth it. 
As far as a the likes list, I will have a thread for it, I like everything together, makes it easier. You could copy and paste your list to the new thread.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Oooooh, every time another one comes up, I say I'll skip it because I don't feel like I make cool things. BUT...maybe someone out there thinks I do, haha. (I hope so, anyway!)

Count me in, please!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictimvictim


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Congrats on your new housemate, Kloey! We got one yesterday, too. She's 6 yrs old, and a Labrador Pit Bull mix. And SWEET. Surprisingly calm and quiet, too--not a peep out of her yet. She's very playful, good thing I spoiled her at the pet store yesterday!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm okay with upping the amount, but Ghouliet & I tend to ignore it anyways and just have fun spoiling our victim... so we may not be the best people to ask. I'm totally down for another year of reaping! Will have to double check with mom to see if she's up for it.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> I'm okay with upping the amount, but Ghouliet & I tend to ignore it anyways and just have fun spoiling our victim... so we may not be the best people to ask. I'm totally down for another year of reaping! Will have to double check with mom to see if she's up for it.


and spoil you do!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

witchymom said:


> and spoil you do!!!!!!!!!!!!


Teehee. It's fun to spread the ghoulie love.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*So, uh, Witchy... Are you ready for your victim?* 

*I'm back, and very much welcoming the distraction. Not that I need one more thing to do, but it's been a rough week, and Reaper always makes me happy.*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to the first page so people can see


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Head's up! Bump up! No more of this Page 2 business!*


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

so excited, 
need to start working on my likes/dislikes list
need to cleanup my Pinterest for my new Reaper...
maybe bump into some new ideas my Victim might enjoy...
...ya that's it a good excuse for wasting more time on Pinterest! lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

IM JONESING BAD!!! I need to stalk someone! I've got the Itch


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this is already getting fun, and we haven't even started!!! 
Ophelia, I hope things get better! it seems weird to see you with Grand Haven as where you are from, we really do need to get together some time!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Yes, we do! I'm so excited to actually stalk you this year! *


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm going to Hobby Lobby to work on some school items (I totally laugh when I hear about how teachers lounge around all summer--I have 5 inservices coming up). While I'm there I know I will start looking for Halloween ideas!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I would say keep the price the same. Many people already go above and beyond the price point. And then it becomes more of a game of trying to keep up. Honestly, I've gone above the price point too because I look at what gets included in some of the boxes and I think "mine looks pathetic compared to some of these" so it is frustrating. Especially for people that don't have the time or creative means to make something for cheap. Just my two cents. I was already considering not doing it because each year my shipping has been over $50 dollars alone. And they haven't been huge boxes :'( 
I just want it to continue to be an enjoyable venture for me instead of a "keeping up with the Jones'" so to speak. Thanks! (But if others want to raise it and that seems to be the consensus go for it! I don't mean to be a Debbie downer, just giving my thoughts!)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So, if I really do have glitter in my bushes, I know where it came from lol!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, victim time seems so far away, yet!! I need someone to start stalking!!! In the meantime, I suppose I should start tweaking my Likes/Dislikes list to get ready for sign up...and get things lined up for hanging out in bethene's bushes with everyone.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Moony, I am keeping it the same. And if shipping gets too much, I can help you out there too.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

moony_1 said:


> I would say keep the price the same. Many people already go above and beyond the price point. And then it becomes more of a game of trying to keep up. Honestly, I've gone above the price point too because I look at what gets included in some of the boxes and I think "mine looks pathetic compared to some of these" so it is frustrating. Especially for people that don't have the time or creative means to make something for cheap. Just my two cents. I was already considering not doing it because each year my shipping has been over $50 dollars alone. And they haven't been huge boxes :'(
> I just want it to continue to be an enjoyable venture for me instead of a "keeping up with the Jones'" so to speak. Thanks! (But if others want to raise it and that seems to be the consensus go for it! I don't mean to be a Debbie downer, just giving my thoughts!)


especially considering if the package goes MIA (as mine did last year), you have to redo everything and send it again. post office insurance (which i purchased) is only valid for store bought items with a receipt. **** happens, but if the limit were higher.... I couldn't afford to participate, much less replace a gift. It's already tough for me to do (mainly considering shipping) with my other obligations and financial limitations


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Shipping does make it more difficult, but Bethene said she can try to fix that by choosing people closer together. That would be a big help for some of us. I just want a victim that will post what I send. I like seeing how much they enjoy getting my box especially when I put a lot of effort into making things then wrapping each gift. I did get a thank you, though. I guess I'll do what I've seen others do....take my own pictures before I ship.  Does that sound selfish? I was proud of some of the things I made and just wanted them to be shown off.  Well, except for the one that got broken during shipping!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i try to do stuff that will fit in priority boxes, although what i have in mind for this year it might not.... id have to look.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Shipping does make it more difficult, but Bethene said she can try to fix that by choosing people closer together. That would be a big help for some of us. I just want a victim that will post what I send. I like seeing how much they enjoy getting my box especially when I put a lot of effort into making things then wrapping each gift. I did get a thank you, though. I guess I'll do what I've seen others do....take my own pictures before I ship.  Does that sound selfish? I was proud of some of the things I made and just wanted them to be shown off.  Well, except for the one that got broken during shipping!


not selfish at all and that is at least what a victim can do like you said a lot of us put a lot of work into them and want people to see so nope not selfish at all. have had that happen to me or they posted one item not the hole box a bit frustration when that happens.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I know shipping can be rough! I try to keep my gifts small and compact but sometimes I let myself get carried away... but I also enjoy spoiling my victim as much as I can! I hope everyone take pictures of both what they make and what they receive. I know we all love pictures!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Is it time? Is it time? VICTIM!

So excited and can't wait.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethene 
when is the ship dated going to be for this reaper ?


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I shouldn't need help with shipping and in the past it was partly my fault...I signed up for canada and US...but it is more fun that way  Bethene, my shipping should be cheaper this year because even if I have to ship to the US, we now live close enough to the border that we can drive down and ship from the US (as we plan to go down there for back to school shopping and for halloween shopping anyway) 
I just don't want people to be put off of the reaper due to costs. The more the merrier! I'm hoping to be able to make something this year, but I don't know if I will have time.  my reaper gift may be purely purchased this year. Thank you Bethene for keeping the price the same! And, if it does change...so be it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Working on my Pinterest page, that way my Reaper can have even more ideas!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*It's definitely not selfish to want to take pictures of what you've done. I've done it, but I've never posted them here. I've actually had issues the last couple of years, so I've not been able to get any pictures up on the Forum for a long time(which is why my albums are so old). I make sure to thank my Reaper, and I'm hoping I can get this sorted out soon, so that I can show them off, even if they are super-late! My Reapers have always been so good to me, I do hope to show proper appreciation someday. *


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Working on my Pinterest page, that way my Reaper can have even more ideas!


I so am going to do this too


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Seriously, I could spend days just scrolling through Pinterest, lol. I was searching through recent Halloween pins and adding what I liked to my Halloween boards, and I'm just like, "I need to stop now. I have to go make dinner...food is kind of important...", lol. What good am I to my future Reaper and Victim if I have died from starvation?!?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

and I will be in! (but only the big one) this one..lol  yes, I am the queen of huge things that end up costing a fortune to send...maybe this year I won't go so big?? ahh, who am I kidding, I get the idea for something in my head and can't stop!! (better start now saving some shipping money!)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Decisions, decisions. Do I or Don't I......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> and I will be in! (but only the big one) this one..lol  yes, I am the queen of huge things that end up costing a fortune to send...maybe this year I won't go so big?? ahh, who am I kidding, I get the idea for something in my head and can't stop!! (better start now saving some shipping money!)



LOL i so know what your say go big or nothing is my theroy hehe get on a roll and it just keep growing and growing  but so worth it to spoil a victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

all ready have some teaser ideas going whoot


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Decisions, decisions. Do I or Don't I......


DO it  
so much fun have a few projects started already.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

One more week until sign up day!!!! Well, that is, if it's still going to be the 16th, lol.  It's so exciting!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Decisions, decisions. Do I or Don't I......


you can do itttttttttttttttttttttt!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

How does secret reaper work? I've seen everyone having fun with it since I've been on this forum but wasn't sure of the details. I've done vampire valentines the last two years, if reaper is half as much fun as that I am in!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

its like Secret santa for us Halloween lovers  stalking your Victim is the best part


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ooohhh...was hoping I hadn't missed it! can't wait


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

dbruner, it is basically a Secret Reaper (like Santa). We choose to sign up and Bethene draws names for our victim (partners) and send out the info by PM. There is a set price that should be spent on gifts for your victim. Gifts can be bought, made, repurposed or whatever. The amount is to be spent on the project as a minimum and some go over that amount. Since many of us craft or repurpose items you have to sort of figure their worth---if that makes sense. Everyone sends Bethene a list of likes or wants and also maybe things you don't like or do in décor. We also post the lists on the open Forum, too. We then are able to "stalk" our victims posts--both past and present to get more ideas. There is a shipping deadiline to send off gifts. It is so much fun. In fact we get so wrapped up in the Forum posts and stalking and teasing (some actually send small teasers in the mail or by email) I have so much fun with this and when I send my items off and anxiously await their arrival, I sometimes forget that I am actually going to receive things too! The preparation and sending is so much fun. Hint: Keep size and weight in mind because shipping costs have gone way up. Oversize boxes cost a lot more. My shipping is always more than the gifts themselves. That is the one downfall of this. I hope you join us in all the fun.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> dbruner, it is basically a Secret Reaper (like Santa). We choose to sign up and Bethene draws names for our victim (partners) and send out the info by PM. There is a set price that should be spent on gifts for your victim. Gifts can be bought, made, repurposed or whatever. The amount is to be spent on the project as a minimum and some go over that amount. Since many of us craft or repurpose items you have to sort of figure their worth---if that makes sense. Everyone sends Bethene a list of likes or wants and also maybe things you don't like or do in décor. We also post the lists on the open Forum, too. We then are able to "stalk" our victims posts--both past and present to get more ideas. There is a shipping deadiline to send off gifts. It is so much fun. In fact we get so wrapped up in the Forum posts and stalking and teasing (some actually send small teasers in the mail or by email) I have so much fun with this and when I send my items off and anxiously await their arrival, I sometimes forget that I am actually going to receive things too! The preparation and sending is so much fun. Hint: Keep size and weight in mind because shipping costs have gone way up. Oversize boxes cost a lot more. My shipping is always more than the gifts themselves. That is the one downfall of this. I hope you join us in all the fun.


...and to add to that, when you get your gifts from your Reaper, you post pics of them on the SR Pics thread that bethene will make, that way you can thank your Reaper and also show everyone your gifts! We love to see each others gifts, and your Reaper will be happy to have their thoughtful gifts and hard work posted for us all to see! Just follow along with the threads bethene will make. The rules will be in the first page of the sign up thread when she posts it next week. Hope you join!!! It's soooooo fun!


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

...........................................


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's so fun to get our victims from bethene (or Saki, if doing a mini reaper) and then stalk them to figure out the perfect gifts to make/buy/repurpose!! You can look at their posts, their albums, their pinterest pages, ect...anything you can find. Just make sure to keep it secret and don't let your victim know you are stalking them!! Your victim doesn't find out who you are until they open their box of gifts...some reapers will write a note in the box and flat out say who they are, where as others will have some fun and make clues/hints/puzzles...whatever, to make their victim guess who they were! Everyone join Secret Reaper!! It's so fun! If you are curious, you can check out the old thread from last years reapers to see what it's all about!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

So this is the secret reaper.... 
I've been waiting to see what it was since seeing all the posts of past reapings (?) and mini reapings. What a great idea and outlet for all the creative energy on this site! Really looking forward to getting involved and stalking my first victim! Muah ha ha ha!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

The Secret Reaper really is an amzing thing.....if anyone is sitting on the fence do what you can to join and have fun. I have had three fantastic years and so has my family. Here's some photos which I hope will encourage everyone to join in! (Thanks AGAIN Bethene) 

















[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Waiting, waiting, waiting PATIENTLY!  BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

ackmmmmhhhhhh memeememememe Let's all practice..........VICTIM VIIICCTTIMMMMM VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM WE WANT OUR VICTIM.
Yep I'm ready gonna go check on the glitter bombs and make sure all the truck have a full tank of gas. Time to prepare folks it will be here in no time.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wonder if the Ninja Gerbils will be active this year...are they preparing for their stealth missions as we speak??


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

yayyy.
My opinion on the money: dont change the amount! Half the fun is, to be able to stay within the budget. And yes I think some people may go over the budget sometimes, but that Is their choice. It should be kept low, so everyone can join. I actually have to ajust the amount a little bit, due to the currency rate, because 20 $ is worth less here, than it is in the US. But i only adjust it to fit, so that its equal to what you guys put in, I dont go " over" this. If the amount is bigger, I wont be able to join in, I have to say. The shipping cost is pricey to, so the total will be to much for me. And I want to be in!! Lol. So pls dont change it.

Edit: ok so i didnt read all the post and didnt see the " keeping it the same post" there sorry lol. I am defo in the, in one at least, dont think I can do more this year. Not really that surpricing, I actually moved again, and am between jobs -so same as every year then 
I am, however, saving quite a lot of money on the fact that i have been allowed to send my pack as a " letter" meaning there is no tracking number on it. I dont know if you guys have a similar option in the US or Canada. Ive been allowed to do this, and that really helps me keeping the costs down.



bethene said:


> here is a heads up, the secret reaper sign up is about a week and a half away, I have been thinking about it, and wondering if things should be changed,, like maybe making the amount of money a bit more, because the gifts just keep getting bigger and bigger, due to very creative people, and thrift stores, but then I thought it might keep some away, due to financial issues, I do not EVER want that to keep folks from joining, so if ANYONE has issues,, with money, I can help out with keeping your shipping costs down, keeping your victim closer to you. Or if you need to make a gift, I can draw your victim from a list of them who enjoy that, I know some have not joined because of this reason, so please contact me .


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I'm glad the pricing is staying the same...it's nice to be able to have the option to go over the amount, which I usually do a tiny bit, but have the amount low enough that I can still join when my funds are low. If it went higher and I was having a rough financial time, I'd be sad to not be able to join. I think the current $20 is a good "minimum" price. More people will be able to join, and I say, the more, the merrier!! (or, should I say, the more, the scarier?! lol)


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*I definitely like the price. Especially since once you figure in shipping, it can easily double. I have always gone over, and never feel like I do enough, but I also try to stick to the $20, just to keep the playing field fairly level. My overage is usually no more than $5. As long as your victim is okay with it, yard sales, thrift stores, and crafting can go a long way.*


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ophelia said:


> *I definitely like the price. Especially since once you figure in shipping, it can easily double. I have always gone over, and never feel like I do enough, but I also try to stick to the $20, just to keep the playing field fairly level. My overage is usually no more than $5. As long as your victim is okay with it, yard sales, thrift stores, and crafting can go a long way.*


Yes, if you are a good bargain hunter, or really crafty, you can do quite a lot with $20 dollars! Plus, like everyone has been saying, the shipping might be really high this year...hoping it's not too high, lol.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I think most everyone is ok with hand-me-downs. When I did my swamp theme, my reaper sent me a bunch of swampy greenery that she used for her pet snakes, but no longer wanted. It was perfect! And those particular items cost her nothing, so I ended up with lots of stuff because of this. It doesn't matter if it's used as long as it helps make your Halloween brighter!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Owie...my brain hurts! I'm trying desperately to tweak my Likes/Dislikes list...I keep remembering things and having to re-tweak it, lol. Plus, I am still working on my Halloween Pinterest boards...To my future Reaper: If you don't look at my Pinterest boards that I worked so hard on, I will cry, lol.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Soo looking forward to this again! Already making and buying things to give away!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...while working on my Likes/Dislikes list, I am realizing that I really need more room to put Halloween/Autumn decor. I wonder if my future Reaper would be willing to send me a bigger house in my reaper box??  

...shipping on that couldn't be THAT high, could it?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I will be in. I'm not particularly crafty but I love to shop for Halloween stuff.


----------



## Mayzshon (Jul 3, 2013)

I want in. I've thought this sounded cool ever since I first heard about it last year!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, I can't wait for it to be victim time!! I really need someone to stalk! Victim, victim, victim!!! ...but first, sign up, sign up, sign up!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad I checked in. I am excited about secret reaper this year. I had an absolutely amazing reaper last year. It really makes me want to step up my reaping game. 
And I swear this year I am not procrastinating on sending it out!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't wait for SR time again. This is my official entrance to Halloween.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am happy every one is excited about it already!!! we should have a great year!!!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

These bugs that are hiding with me in Bethene's bushes are starting to bite me. On a lighter note, I've befriended some of the ninja gerbils and a flying monkey or two... I still say that I go over the limit because I want to. Keeping the limit low is a great way for the beginners to get involved and not feel bad if their stuff isn't over-the-top crazy. Every year I pay $40 in shipping alone just for the size of the box. Never have a problem with the weight, only the size. I'm going to add alot more "padding" this year. As far as pics when the victim recieves: It helps alot. If Sublime wouldn't have posted the pics of the prop that broke, I wouldn't know what I need to do this year. (I still feel bad about that.) Hopefully won't be a problem again. Now, someone bring me some bug spray!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Yippeeeeeee! Lil Ghouliette told me Reaper sign up is coming soon! Lil and I want to join again as a team.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I might just do it this year


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

matrixmom said:


> I might just do it this year


Yes, join!!! It's awesome!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sikntwizted said:


> These bugs that are hiding with me in Bethene's bushes are starting to bite me. On a lighter note, I've befriended some of the ninja gerbils and a flying monkey or two... I still say that I go over the limit because I want to. Keeping the limit low is a great way for the beginners to get involved and not feel bad if their stuff isn't over-the-top crazy. Every year I pay $40 in shipping alone just for the size of the box. Never have a problem with the weight, only the size. I'm going to add alot more "padding" this year. As far as pics when the victim recieves: It helps alot. If Sublime wouldn't have posted the pics of the prop that broke, I wouldn't know what I need to do this year. (I still feel bad about that.) Hopefully won't be a problem again. Now, someone bring me some bug spray!


Oh, goodie! The ninja gerbils are on the move...it's early, and I'm sure no lists have been made by bethene yet, so they must be doing some recon work for the time being...making plans, scoping out the cat sentries and figuring out the best ways to get into the house to get an early view of the reaper victim lists...go gerbils, go!

...there's a bug issue in the bushes this year? Ug. This crazy weather is probably to blame...or, maybe, bethene trained them as tiny, hidden warriors to keep us in line...who knows. Don't kill them...we can just get all the forum witches together and cast a spell to get them to calm down with the biting...


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Woohoo I came back to HF just for this! Looking forward to getting my next victim!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*No sign ups yet, so obviously no victim. It's not stopped me from stalking, though, as I'm stalking the heck out of this thread! *


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

matrixmom said:


> I might just do it this year


 DO IT! 

The bugs seem to be dragonflies with little cameras and lasers strapped on their backs. Hmm...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh...and I totally wanted to weigh in on the whole taking pics of the items you send to your victim before you ship it thing...I say, YES! Definitely takes pics of the gifts before you send them...you never know, something may happen that your victim can't post the pics of their gifts from you for some reason or another, but we still want to see what you made/bought! I don't think it's bad at all to post your own pics if your victim doesn't...we want to see the pics, no matter who posts them, lol!  Personally, I take pics of the things I made, at least, because I like to post them on the Crafts/props pages after Secret Reaper is over. I like people to see what I worked so hard on...and that way, if I get a victim who doesn't, or can't, post pics, I have them to post for my victim to the SR Pics thread if need be. (Thankfully, I've always had victims who post pics, though...so far...) If I was a Victim and something happened, like say, my camera or laptop broke or my hands fell off  or something, and I couldn't post the pics, I would totally want my reaper to post the pics themselves to get the credit they deserve for their hard work. Pictures are good...everyone post pics! We love pics!


----------



## eeyore_laments (Sep 9, 2012)

*kicks the door in on the lab and starts dusting the place off* mwahahahahaha its time!!! *dances around merrily but not too merrily I have a reputation to uphold after all*


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Have glitter bombs will travel who will get the crafters version of herpes this year muahahahahaa
to attach it to a teaser or just sprinkle the glitter on the items decisions decisions


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm in again this year. I can't wait wait to get my victim.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

"Bump bump "  so excited


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Four more days until sign up!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

So i wasnt even going to have a party this year. I'm still struggling to get people interested, and I thought of giving up a bit to be honest. But coming here I realised how exited I am, and even thought it's only July it totally feels autumny. It's a bit cold today with rain and I'm totally feeling the Halloween spirit. Having said that, I may have to wait for the next reaper. It's still very early days here, I terms of buying anything that isn't sandals or sunscreen. 
Did we always start in juli? I seem to remember it being a bit later.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Hollows Eva said:


> So i wasnt even going to have a party this year. I'm still struggling to get people interested, and I thought of giving up a bit to be honest. But coming here I realised how exited I am, and even thought it's only July it totally feels autumny. It's a bit cold today with rain and I'm totally feeling the Halloween spirit. Having said that, I may have to wait for the next reaper. It's still very early days here, I terms of buying anything that isn't sandals or sunscreen.
> Did we always start in juli? I seem to remember it being a bit later.


sign ups last for a few weeks, then we wait for our victim to be assigned, then we have several weeks to get our stuff together and ship.... time goes by faster than we think it will. 

last year i know we got our victims around mid august (cause we were on vacation when we got them!) and had about a month or so to ship. so... theres not as much time as we tend to think there is (isnt that ALWAYS the case?) LOLOL


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

True, time files when your plotting the perfect gift. Now that I think about it, I may have been to late for the first ones, and only joined the round 2 reapers, that's prolly why I'm thinking it's not till later.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

This to me is like the first sign of Autumn!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> This to me is like the first sign of Autumn!


Where have you been?? lol, good to see you back!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> Where have you been?? lol, good to see you back!


Lot of constant changes at work have had my life in flux! Good to be back!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got my message box cleared out, to be ready for the HUGE amount of reapers that are going to join us this time!!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

bethene, I was too late last year and I REALLY REALLY want to make this one particular item for anyone into what it is (I made two for us and would love to do one for a secret reaper)...is reaper a draw or do you match people? thanx


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I draw randomly. But some, like the ones who have special shipping get put in a separate section for drawing their victims. So that could be a possibility depending on what you are making.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a request, especially to newer members who haven't posted that much yet. Please make your likes and dislikes very detailed. Also, post pictures of your haunts, parties, etc. Post a pinterest link if you have a page. I know we reapers love to spoil our victims by making, or buying gifts they would love, and the more we know about our victims likes and dislikes the better job reaping we can do.

Thanks. I look forward to reaping you! Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, I agree. If you make a general list , or have no pictures or many posts, it makes it harder for your reaper to know what to send. I ask for detailed lists, but still get the old '' any thing Halloween ''. It is not easier, even though you may think that it is.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Three more days until sign up!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh my... I love the Secret Reaper exchange and have been a part of it for the last 3 or 4 years... I highly recommend it!! Some of the best gifts I've received are things I didn't ask for but through stalking, my reaper knew I would LOVE!!! So be sure to give your reaper lot's of information by adding pictures to your profile, giving your Pinterest page, and posting on threads that interest you! Let the fun begin!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


>


This is AWSOME


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

oh, i had so much fun with this last year......can't wait!!!!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Have glitter bombs will travel who will get the crafters version of herpes this year muahahahahaa
> to attach it to a teaser or just sprinkle the glitter on the items decisions decisions


*Well, I can guess one: You, Moonwitchkitty! Glitter is impossible to work with, without acquiring some sort of cross-contamination. 

How sad is it that I'm thinking of joining Pinterest just to make pages for SR? I've avoided it(for good reason) for years, but it's been so helpful for me as a Reaper, that I feel like I should return the favor. Especially with the computer/picture issue that feels as though it will never be resolved. (Doesn't DH understand I need to post Halloween pics?! This is important stuff, people!)*


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Ophelia said:


> * How sad is it that I'm thinking of joining Pinterest just to make pages for SR? I've avoided it(for good reason) for years, but it's been so helpful for me as a Reaper, that I feel like I should return the favor. *


I'm thinking of doing the same thing!


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

What is the minimum amount we can spend,and when is the deadline to sign up?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

witchychick said:


> What is the minimum amount we can spend,and when is the deadline to sign up?


bethene hasn't started the sign up thread yet. She should be starting it in a couple days or so. All of the info will be on the first page of the sign up thread. The minimum amount is usually about $20 dollars. Once she makes the sign up thread, sign ups will go on for a few weeks to a month, depending on how long she decides to make it this year. Then she will pass out victims to each of us and will will have a similar amount of time to get our SR gift boxes filled and shipped by.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ophelia said:


> *
> How sad is it that I'm thinking of joining Pinterest just to make pages for SR? I've avoided it(for good reason) for years, but it's been so helpful for me as a Reaper, that I feel like I should return the favor. Especially with the computer/picture issue that feels as though it will never be resolved. (Doesn't DH understand I need to post Halloween pics?! This is important stuff, people!)*


I broke down and made a Pinterest page last year for just this reason, lol. It's very addictive, but it really does help your reaper sooooooo much, along with having some albums on here to look through, some posts to read and a really detailed likes/dislikes list.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

witchychick said:


> What is the minimum amount we can spend,and when is the deadline to sign up?


Amount to spend on items is $20. This doesn't include shipping. Sign up is in 2 days I believe. Bethene ususally gives a few wks for sign up.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Amount to spend on items is $20. This doesn't include shipping. Sign up is in 2 days I believe. Bethene ususally gives a few wks for sign up.


STILL 2 more days????? Everyone's ready. I think we should just start now.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> I have been thinking about it, and wondering if things should be changed,, like maybe making the amount of money a bit more, because the gifts just keep getting bigger and bigger, due to very creative people, and thrift stores, but then I thought it might keep some away, due to financial issues, I do not EVER want that to keep folks from joining, so if ANYONE has issues,, with money, I can help out with keeping your shipping costs down, keeping your victim closer to you. Or if you need to make a gift, I can draw your victim from a list of them who enjoy that, I know some have not joined because of this reason, so please contact me .


The money part is still in flux it looks like. I am sure she will post the exact amount with the official post


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> The money part is still in flux it looks like. I am sure she will post the exact amount with the official post


No, she already said after this that she'd keep the money the same. $20 minimum, not including shipping, as usual.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> STILL 2 more days????? Everyone's ready. I think we should just start now.


Hahaha...I agree...I'm itching to post my likes/dislikes and start pre-stalking everyone while reading their likes/dislikes, lol. You can never stalk enough...not even if you don't have a victim yet...stalk EVERYONE until you are given one.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL---stalk everyone!


I have a notebook that I carry with me with screen names and likes and themes listed just in case I find the "perfect" thing!


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

*Too little to stalk, right now... Don't make me start dredging up old threads!!!*


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Ophelia said:


> *Well, I can guess one: You, Moonwitchkitty! Glitter is impossible to work with, without acquiring some sort of cross-contamination.
> 
> How sad is it that I'm thinking of joining Pinterest just to make pages for SR? I've avoided it(for good reason) for years, but it's been so helpful for me as a Reaper, that I feel like I should return the favor. Especially with the computer/picture issue that feels as though it will never be resolved. (Doesn't DH understand I need to post Halloween pics?! This is important stuff, people!)*


Is that what keeps happening.  Join pinterest very useful in lots of ways


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it sign up time yet? ...No? Sigh, okay. I'll wait a little longer.


...
...

...is it time, now?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

witchychick said:


> What is the minimum amount we can spend,and when is the deadline to sign up?


Witchychick, welcome to the forum. I hope you join us for the reaper. You can make some really inexpensive things that folks on here would love. Many of us buy things throughout the year at goodwill, after halloween sales, etc just to keep on hand for use at some point in the secret reaper. Anything can be transformed with a coat of black spray paint. LOL. 
I bought a bunch of stuff a couple of days after halloween at my local Kroger when they were about 90% off. Even though I have participated in a few mini reapers since then, I haven't had the right victim for some of these things, but I know I will one day, and they will make terrific add on gifts. Many of us make one or several crafts that we manage to repurpose things for, and as you can tell from the forum, Dollar Tree can be a haunter's dream. There are a ton of free printables online that can be incorporated into things. If you are one, unlike me, who is good with photoshop, all the better. Don't let the minimum keep you away. I know you can have fun and create a reaping your victim is sure to love, and you'll get cool stuff in return. I think the best thing about the reaper is getting something you have been wanting, but you didn;t think you had the skill set for, and your reaper makes you that very item and it is fabulous.

Look on my photo albums, and you will see the fabulous trumpet that was made by one of my reapers for my pneumatic trumpet playing skeleton. It is perfect, and I could have never done it myself.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Alright guys, I'm just dying to start creating. I have a ton of print art that I am dying to make crafts with. I hope my victim loves that kind of thing.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Alright guys, I'm just dying to start creating. I have a ton of print art that I am dying to make crafts with. I hope my victim loves that kind of thing.


dont worry i will


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> dont worry i will


Yay! I'll have fun making all the things for you.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> No, she already said after this that she'd keep the money the same. $20 minimum, not including shipping, as usual.


Good to know thanks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Im the goddess, I will LOVE it!

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Sign Up Tomorrow?


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

So for people thinking about joining who worry about their craft skills.. Wellllll... Don't worry. I don't have a natural talent for crafting, and I was a bit intimidated by the extreme talent in this place. But we have so few Halloween things here, and most of the stuff we do have, is crap, or stuff you guys in the US can buy in the dollar store. So I really had to force myself to do something crafty. I'm still really a novice and my victims have been very polite and loved the crap I made them, but I tell you what. It was FUN, to try and do something like that, pushing myself a bit to try something new. And that's really what it is all about. That we have a lot of fun making the things and that we are putting in all the good thoughts and efforts for our victim. As soon as you send the box out with your best effort, you best thoughts and have enjoyed making it, your victim will love whatever he or she gets, I promise you. 
Do it, do it do iiiittttt.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

One more day one more day one more day!!! (I hope...unless she decides to start it early!! Regardless, it's almost time for sign up!!)


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I need to make my likes & dislikes list......


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

What is a "secret reaper" do you like get gifts for free? i dont understand.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

It is like secret santa, only for Halloween.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I need to make my likes & dislikes list......


My list is all set and ready to be posted as soon as bethene starts the sign up thread and the likes/dislikes thread! I made it as detailed as possible for my future Reaper, lol. I guess today's the day that I should go over it one last time before it's posting time, just to make sure I remembered everything! Though, once the likes/dislikes thread goes up, I always end up reading everyone elses lists and getting more ideas to add and having to edit my list repeatedly before Victims are given out, lol.

**Remember all new Reapers, when it's time, you will need to PM your likes/dislikes list to bethene with your info AND post the same likes/dislikes list in the thread made for it. Some people forget and only do one or the other...and some forget entirely, which is awful for your future Reaper! Get those lists ready folks, it's nearly time!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloweenboy101 said:


> What is a "secret reaper" do you like get gifts for free? i dont understand.


bethene gives you a "victim" and then gives your name and info to someone else, then you make/buy/find gifts for your person and send them to them, and the person who got your name does the same for you. She will post the instructions on the first page of the sign up thread for you to read, probably some time in the next day or so. It's a Halloween secret santa through the mail, basically. There will be a price minimum to spend, not including shipping. You stalk your victim when given one, reading their likes/dislikes list that we all have to make and post, reading their posts and profile page, looking at their pic albums and checking any sites they posted like Pinterest and such for ideas of what your victim likes. You keep it secret and dont tell who you got until you mail your gift box to them.


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

but i didnt put my mailing adress on!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's not time to sign up, yet. bethene will make a new thread for sign ups when it's time. you will say on that thread if you are in or not, then if you are, you send bethene a PM with your info.


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

kk thank you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks like will may have some fresh Victims this year!! Mwuaahahahaaaaa! We will have to make more room under bethene's bushes, I think. Anyone have a chainsaw??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to get a victim! I love stalking victims! Victim, victim, VICTIM!! I want to get started on making and finding gifts for whoever my future victim may be...


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

EVERYONE! this will be my first year so whoever i get it may not be that awesome but i will try my hardest!  IM SO EXCITED, I THINK I'M GONNA DIEEEEEE!!
Bethene you are amazing for making this all happen, I wish you great luck for this years Halloween and Secret Reaper!


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

I wonder who I will get? hopefully it will be WitchyKitty, cause she is AMAZING!!!!! (Thanks for helping me! Your the best!) I hope that Bethene will say, Let the Reaper Games...BEGIN!  (Hunger Games parody!  )


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

GAHHHHH!! I'm to excited!! **Hyperventilates Loudly**


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Looks like will may have some fresh Victims this year!! Mwuaahahahaaaaa! We will have to make more room under bethene's bushes, I think. Anyone have a chainsaw??


I've got a chainsaw. The chains dull, but it'll still cut...sort of. Which bushes are we taking out???


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

whisper said:


> I've got a chainsaw. The chains dull, but it'll still cut...sort of. Which bushes are we taking out???


I'm not sure bethene will want us to completely cut them down, we don't want to anger the Reaper Queen...maybe just trim them up, then take off some of the lower branches so we can more easily all fit under them. There are some people who pitch tents and such while we wait for the victim announcement, so we have to leave enough branches to hang the blankets and tents off of...plus, for those of us without tents, we still need shade!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

<stretch and yawn>

whats all this about cutting down shrubs? Sigh....can't take a 6 month dirt nap without some one trying to rearrange the yard! grumble brumble...

Who's behind the bar? I need a Three Scream zombie burner stat!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dariusobells said:


> <stretch and yawn>
> 
> whats all this about cutting down shrubs? Sigh....can't take a 6 month dirt nap without some one trying to rearrange the yard! grumble brumble...
> 
> Who's behind the bar? I need a Three Scream zombie burner stat!


I usually bring the baked goods, so I have no idea what a Three Scream Zombie Burner is, lol. The best I can do is whip up some Apple Pie shots, but it'll take awhile! Heck, is the bar even set up yet? We need to get this show on the road, people! chop chop!


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn I just realised the overseas thing.. I forget how far away I am lol. I'm gonna cross my fingers there will be people who are willing to ship all the way to the cold north, again this year, so I can join. I know it's horrible expensive.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> I usually bring the baked goods, so I have no idea what a Three Scream Zombie Burner is, lol. The best I can do is whip up some Apple Pie shots, but it'll take awhile! Heck, is the bar even set up yet? We need to get this show on the road, people! chop chop!


Teach me to bury myself under Bethene's window ... 

<loud noises of sudden construction> 


<screams>


<unearthly screams>


<evil laughter>


Bars Open, line forms at the left of Cerberus' second head...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bartender, make me something _WITCHY_ to drink!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

WitchyKitty said:


> Bartender, make me something _WITCHY_ to drink!


"Eye of newt, tongue of rat, dust of sorrow, growl of cat. Add 2 ice cubes and vodka, shake and pour".....

unless you want an Old Fashioned?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dariusobells said:


> "Eye of newt, tongue of rat, dust of sorrow, growl of cat. Add 2 ice cubes and vodka, shake and pour".....
> 
> unless you want an Old Fashioned?


Hahaha...
Hmmmm, vegetarian witch here, so can we do the vodka and dust over ice, hold the eyes and tongues? ...the growl may be alright, if the cat is still alive and I get to keep it for free with drink purchase...


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

ah of course forgive me 

Glance of newt, spit of rat, Dust of sorrow, Growl of cat (if you can hold him down he's all yours) Add vodka serve over ice.


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

**Wakes up from being passed out Cause of too much booze** ugghhhhh **burps** 
uhhhhhh... Can I have another... **pukes pumpkin seeds all over Darius** ughhhhh sorry Darius... Can I have another round of FrogsBreath Vodka?


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Halloweenboy101 said:


> **Wakes up from being passed out Cause of too much booze** ugghhhhh **burps**
> uhhhhhh... Can I have another... **pukes pumpkin seeds all over Darius** ughhhhh sorry Darius... Can I have another round of FrogsBreath Vodka?


No my boy its Hair of a dog and bourbon for you (with a hell fire chaser of course) 

now if you will excuse me I must .. change shrouds....


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

uhhhh, Okkkkk... I think after this I might have another na- **passes out yet again**


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Halloweenboy101 said:


> uhhhh, Okkkkk... I think after this I might have another na- **passes out yet again**


Hmm <clap clap> Goblins clean this up.

next?


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

awesome..love this!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Witchkitty made a bunch of these apple pie shots before I got the bar running.. like well, I didn't know you could make this in kegs.. any way it's whats for dinner!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dariusobells said:


> Witchkitty made a bunch of these apple pie shots before I got the bar running.. like well, I didn't know you could make this in kegs.. any way it's whats for dinner!


I just whip up extra large batches in my cauldron...


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Well those are lined up and I seem to smell pumpkin muffins in the kitchen..witchkitty you shouldn't have...Off for a bit and remember don't let Halloweenboy101 behind the bar!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dariusobells said:


> Well those are lined up and I seem to smell pumpkin muffins in the kitchen..witchkitty you shouldn't have...Off for a bit and remember don't let Halloweenboy101 behind the bar!


Oh, they are actually pumpkin chocolate chip muffins...one of my specialties!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yummy, witchy kitty!!! 
one more day until sign up starts!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A reaping we will go! A reaping we will go!

Hi Ho the Pumpkin O, a reaping we will go-----


SIGN UPS TOMORROW!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

lol...luv this!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

time for some variety.  Bar is open!  We have popcorn too!

Bethene will you post the sign up link here?


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

It's almost time. This year I will not be waiting till the last second to decide to take part. I want to be in from the beginning. I am loving halloween so much this year.


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

I want in on this! It's been a few years since I've been able to participate, so count me in!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My specialty. Who wants one?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, me, me, Bethany! 

I can make some of MHooch's wonderful Witches Brew for our sign-up party! it is awesome!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

lookin like we are gonna have quite a few!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 203470
> 
> 
> My specialty. Who wants one?


Me! Looks wonderful.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Halloweenboy101 said:


> GAHHHHH!! I'm to excited!! **Hyperventilates Loudly**


Halloween Boy, when you wake up, you might want to look at some of the picture threads from previous reaping. You can see all the different type of reaping people send/ receive. This should whet your appetite.

Here is one thread. http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...read-winter-reaper.html?highlight=2013+reaper
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...gifts-merry-reaper.html?highlight=2013+reaper
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-2nd-reaper-2013-a.html?highlight=2013+reaper
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...cret-reaper-2013-a.html?highlight=2013+reaper


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thanks Bethany cheers


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 203470
> 
> 
> My specialty. Who wants one?


I'll take three with a tequila shot back, neat....YUMMM!


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

A Bar, build it and more will come 'course I buried some of Auditors choicer mixers out back...


and now the ninja Gerbils and goblins have something to fight over.. night night bush crawlers!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is the 16th!!! Wake up bethene! We are ready to signup!!!!!!


Gee, that other holiday lets you get an early start on things, WHY NOT US??????????? I am going to fly to your house and glitter bomb it. Wait! I think you love glitter! Sheesh, guess I will nod off for awhile since it is only the start of signups today and no victim names for awhile.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

It's time isn't it?! Now we play the waiting game. Nope, can't do it. It's time it's time!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Good Morning Peeps! Are we ready? Silly question, as I know we are!


----------

